# ISTA-D***65288;Rheingold***65289; Displayed in the language of your country



## charmy (Mar 24, 2015)

C:\Program Files (x86)\Rheingold\SQLiteDBs***12288;Remove the SQLiteDBs files in the folder to start the ISTA-D (Rheingold).

You can select the language of your country by clicking on the hammer mark .
After selecting closes the ISTA-D (Rheingold).

Is the end of the deleted SQLiteDBs file back to the original .


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Why do you remove the SQLiteDBs? I am not sure what exactly qualifies as OTHER as part of my install, but I believe I can select wrench and toggle between English-GB, German, and Russian without removing.


----------



## charmy (Mar 24, 2015)

So, what you will be able to switch the language of the other countries ?
This method is , for example, is intended to realize the Japanese view of the case SQLiteDBs file of Japanese is not .


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Are you saying Japanese language files are part of the OTHER or additional SQLiteDBs are needed? Either way, are you saying the configuration only allows switching to Japanese when SQLiteDBs are first removed? 

I thought I read that space could be saved by removing unnecessary SQLiteDBs, but only after initial install. Otherwise error messages would occur.


----------



## charmy (Mar 24, 2015)

When you SQLiteDBs folder to blank , it is that will be able to select all of the language .


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

I can confirm by removing all files from SQLiteDBs folder, all options are selectable without any greyed out. However, if I choose anything besides en-GB, de-DE, or ru-RU, I get a language database error. 

I can continue to use program with new language. However, all documents I tried to access gave me an error message indicating that they did not exist. Though, if I toggled back to British English, even without closing program, the document loaded.


----------

